
Bill Gates now uses an Android phone - LyalinDotCom
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/26/16365424/bill-gates-android-phone-switch
======
nickgrosvenor
I really admire Mr. Gates for many things, but banning Apple products in his
house is not one of them.

------
Amezarak
For what it's worth, although I don't think any new hardware has produced in
some time, I am still getting regular updates (~monthly?) on my Windows phone.

------
noncoml
Samsung hardware is awesome, and Android OS is not too bad either, if you
manage to get rid of all the privacy invasive Google apps.

~~~
as1mov
You can do what I do with my phones. Root it and install a AOSP based rom and
skip flashing the Gapps packages. For app store you can use F-Droid and Yalp.
Most of the Google apps have pretty usable FOSS alternatives.

------
hguhghuff
Bill doesn't own a huge amount of MS stock any more.

~~~
noncoml
Define huge. He still owns something like 2.5% of MSFT according to Forbes.

~~~
r0fl
Down to 1.3%

[http://www.zdnet.com/article/bill-gates-stake-in-
microsoft-i...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/bill-gates-stake-in-microsoft-is-
now-just-1-3-percent/)

